# How would you define: "Definitely Different Doctor"?



## emperfectus (Apr 16, 2021)

I am grateful to have many incredible experiences in my medical program under a scholarship to study in Cuba, along with several other international students: from the Caribbean, Americas, Africa and Asia. 
We were joined together to study premed with Spanish classes and basic sciences subjects, including Math and Spanish language grammar and later shared 1st and 2nd year still in the same school, ELAM (Latin American School of Medicine) in the capital.

Throughout my time, I have met several personalities, the latest, quite astonishingly, the diverse set of juniors who came in when I was already set to go to another province to complete 3rd year until the end. I have met companions who were quite far-from-science professions and it was amazing to have all met in one place, speaking the same uniting language: Spanish, and aspiring to become medical doctors.

I have known those who are cool computer technicians, electricians, professional ballet players or dancers, professional fitness coaches, choreographers, athletes, winning beauty models, artists - singers, writers, poets, musicians, traditional drawings and so on. I found these complementary skills that definitely shape each potential doctor's perspectives and understandings, as well as abilities. 

Thus, perhaps my understanding of the "Definitely Different Doctor" concept ties with being quite the set-apart individual in this pool of having the same destiny, but positively different with a unique set of capabilities.

What would your interpretation be of the "Definitely Different Doctor" be? 
Is it worth to be such a type of doctor?


----------

